# Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I am officially starting another build. Rather than post only pictures I am going to take you guys along for the ride with video updates! Enjoy!

Phase 1 is making my amplifier rack. Starting with making some insert pieces to hide the amps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0zmgObQJjw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXUSHr8o6lI










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c52SGbnZIvI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjj9LswVxI

Mounting pads:










Mocked up 










Painted with flexstone.










Heres my templates I will be using. See the video for how to make them...










Base board:










In the trunk:



















With the inserts so you get the idea...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Cutlass Convertible?

I see a lot of Ryobi stuff in your videos, I noticed some of the router bits look to be Ryobi's also. How do they hold up? I typically use the red ones from Home Depot or Performance Tool (forget the name ATM) or Bosch from Lowes. I've been thinking of picking up the $50 set of Ryobi bits from HD just for a little Variety.

Jay


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



JayinMI said:


> Cutlass Convertible?
> 
> I see a lot of Ryobi stuff in your videos, I noticed some of the router bits look to be Ryobi's also. How do they hold up? I typically use the red ones from Home Depot or Performance Tool (forget the name ATM) or Bosch from Lowes. I've been thinking of picking up the $50 set of Ryobi bits from HD just for a little Variety.
> 
> Jay



I love all the ryobi stuff so far. I know its not the best but I purchased a lot of it while still attending college and being on a budget.

Here's the build update!

Alright so I got the amp rack supports complete. This little assembly is strong. And I must say adding the threaded rivets is amazing for mounting the base. To see what I am talking about watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqhoLxgVuU

Here's some pics:


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I saw the RivNut tool review this morning. Nice job.

So, is it a Cutlass Convertible that you're building in?

Jay


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



JayinMI said:


> I saw the RivNut tool review this morning. Nice job.
> 
> So, is it a Cutlass Convertible that you're building in?
> 
> Jay


Nope, Grand Prix.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Well I decided to go a different route on the templates over the amps. I busted out my Engineering skills and modeled this up on the computer. Check out my "3d amp rack" and let me know what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFwof0rXfuw


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

It;s coming to life! I think its cool how similar to my 3D rendering that it is looking so far! This is just a quick progress update! But I am loving the shape and would love to know what you think!










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gitEHPVOc-0


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Making more progress on the amp rack! Check out the video to see the latest!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7riCmXz-t8I


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Great documentation Mark! Love the step by step walk thru for each piece fabricated.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Got my pieces rabbited. I took video of the process but want to include it with the fiberglass video. Here are some pics though. Check out the trim cover I made for the top of the amp rack. I am really happy the way the shape turned out!
































































Thought this was pretty cool too:


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

No comments


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Thanks for posting. I'm sure many people are viewing this thread; will get more comments as you get to installing the equipment into your design.

I also like the shape of the pieces. They have a very modern and complementing look. gj.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Great work Bro! I also watched your vids. Keep it up.


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like it will be a sweet install.

Going to check out your YouTube channel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-GFz3xkkjw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dui4zrut14


----------



## jorona1 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Thank you for posting these. I myself have learned a lot from your posts. These are great tips.
Thanks Bro


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



jorona1 said:


> Thank you for posting these. I myself have learned a lot from your posts. These are great tips.
> Thanks Bro


No problem! Glad I could help thanks for the support!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Holy crap I had know clue it took that many steps to do a job like that.Its starting to look sweet! These steps should be a sticky.


----------



## Bnixon (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Hey Mark these are great! I know how much extra work it is to video the process rather than just doing the work not to mention all of the post production work. Thanks a ton for going through the effort man! These have been great and i have learned quite a few techniques or modifications to techniques I currently use. Keep up the great work!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj-ALQxbGa0


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



bkjay said:


> Holy crap I had know clue it took that many steps to do a job like that.Its starting to look sweet! These steps should be a sticky.


Remember that when you go into a place and they quote you a price and you want to say "Wow! That's expensive!" lol

Jay


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



JayinMI said:


> Remember that when you go into a place and they quote you a price and you want to say "Wow! That's expensive!" lol
> 
> Jay



Damn straight!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I think once you are done, make a singular thread with all the videos and we will sticky it in the tutorial section. 

a lot of great info here and i watched all of them and it was very cool to see what things we do similarly, and what we do different 

I hope this also shows people just how complicated something that may be relatively simply looking can be when you want to to do it right, or just how many tools it takes to actually achieve a good result.

I get a lot of questions asked of me like "what do i need to build a fiberglass systems" and i typically get lost after listing my 30th tool or item or template because i realized i have listed quite a few thousands of dollars worth of stuff lol

so yeah i agree with jay, the next time you are looking for fab work and have an idea how you want it to turn out, make sure to be weary when someone promises you great results for cheap or very little time. it is precisely when people cut multiple steps out of a fab process that it turns out like an abortion 

For those of you with enough tools and skills to do good work, i am sure these videos can help you improve (myself included), for those of you without, i hope this can help to educate you on the intricacies of custom fab. 

looking forward to your updates.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



mklett33 said:


> Sandpaper Quick Tip! It's gotta be baby bottom smooth! Car Audio How To Wood Working Tip - YouTube


Awesome video's! Keep them up..... 



JayinMI said:


> Remember that when you go into a place and they quote you a price and you want to say "Wow! That's expensive!" lol
> 
> Jay



So TRUE 

Jay so I guess just you and Mark are the 2 Best installers in MI ?


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUHFoksB1wk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



DAT said:


> Awesome video's! Keep them up.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's LOTS of good installers in Michigan. lol

Jay


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



simplicityinsound said:


> I think once you are done, make a singular thread with all the videos and we will sticky it in the tutorial section.


I plan to do what I did with this thread for the amplifier rack how to videos:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iberglass-insert-template-shapes-scratch.html

Had you seen that thread? ^


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Here is the latest video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJj_48ndUjw


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Coming along and it looks really nice bud! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Nice! Great work


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Dude this install is awesome. I loves the dog walkings. They are excellent tools for us newbies that are still learning tricks and tips. I'm definitely subscribing.


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I don't have much time to finish watching all your videos right now, but so far I'm really interested! Your videos are very informative and thanks for sharing!


----------



## crazy88 (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I really need to open up the laptop n subscribe. damn iPhone is so limited. 
very nice work with the go pro.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Thanks for your efforts in making not only a top quality install but video's to match! Despite the fact that I am what I would consider a decent DIY installer that has done a lot fo different things, I learned quite a few effective tricks from your video's and I thank you for that! 

Looking forward to the progression of the install and more video's. 

I also wanted to offer two things that helped me quite a bit in improving the quality of my installs. 

1. JIG SAW. Buy yourself a GOOD jig saw with GOOD blades. The router table is clearly the most amazing tool in our shop however a good jigsaw can cut down on the time spent on the router table. For most of my work I do not like jigsaw's with an adjustable base or quick change blades. These adjustments cut down on the precision of the cut. 

This is a saw that I have had for 10 years and I will NEVER buy another. Pick one up used for $70 or so and do not look back! 



















These blades will leave you with a cut in MDF that is as good as a routed edge. 

This setup is SO good that I often cut my initial template completely by hand with nearly no sanding and just use it as a master for router reproduction. 

2. I love the use of the rabbeting bit to provide the staple edge. I also like the use of fleece because after the first cost you wind up with a moderately strong piece. One thing that I do to reduce the amount of filler is to remove the panel and reinforce the back side with glass and leave the fleece alone on top. I find I use less filler that way and wind up with less work in eyeballing. 

At any rate I hope some of this might offer a little something back after you have provided so much info. to us and keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I'm loving the vids and the education they bring. I'm definitely going to try them to upgrade my system within the year. But I am curious to know what tools are a must have and how to determine which are good ones. For instance, a jigsaw, router, and circular tool for making speaker rings? Also where can I get most of these if they are not available at HD or Lowest?


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNL9U__-b90


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

subd


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

to the OP, are you going to do anything on wire install/routing on the amp rack? Thanks.


----------



## LS1 Sounds (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Awesome, thanks for making these! I just started watching them, so I have some catching up to do. I also subscribed to your channel.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



LS1 Sounds said:


> Awesome, thanks for making these! I just started watching them, so I have some catching up to do. I also subscribed to your channel.


Thank you! If you go to my channel I have everything organized into playlists. www.caraudiofabrication.com - Teaching YOU the SECRETS! - YouTube . This helps for just kicking back, watcing and taking notes. 



shawnk said:


> Coming along and it looks really nice bud! Can't wait to see more!


Thanks! Ill keep uploading! 



bkjay said:


> Nice! Great work


Thank you!



Black Rain said:


> Dude this install is awesome. I loves the dog walkings. They are excellent tools for us newbies that are still learning tricks and tips. I'm definitely subscribing.


Thanks man, I would have KILLED for this info when I started. I wish more people would help spread the word!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



rdubbs said:


> I don't have much time to finish watching all your videos right now, but so far I'm really interested! Your videos are very informative and thanks for sharing!


No problem, thanks! 



crazy88 said:


> I really need to open up the laptop n subscribe. damn iPhone is so limited.
> very nice work with the go pro.


Do it, do it now! Haha, yeah watching on the comp is much better. 



[email protected] said:


> At any rate I hope some of this might offer a little something back after you have provided so much info. to us and keep up the amazing work!


Thank you for the constructive criticism. I appreciate it! Ill have to try getting a better jig saw. So much criticism I have gained has been negative. I have had a few people posting negative comments on youtube. One was about how all the videos Im making are only good for "newbs" and that because I used 3m resin I "didn't know what I was doing". I say it several times in my videos that I am trying to show the results that can be made with readily available materials and lower end tools. I have used B440 before as well as the 435, but if I tell my subscribers, hey you have to get stuff online to do this, then the likelihood of them becoming discouraged is high. My goal hear is to prove that ANYONE can practice and get professional results. And it doesnt have to break the bank. 



Black Rain said:


> I'm loving the vids and the education they bring. I'm definitely going to try them to upgrade my system within the year. But I am curious to know what tools are a must have and how to determine which are good ones. For instance, a jigsaw, router, and circular tool for making speaker rings? Also where can I get most of these if they are not available at HD or Lowes?


You can get a high quality router from home depot and lowes. Def look for a good router, and router table, there are even options to build a table. (Search online). To me the router is the soul of everything I do, them obviously a good jig saw, circular saw, drill, etc. Look at it as an investment. If your young, you will likely need tools your whole life for things, start collecting now.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



astrochex said:


> to the OP, are you going to do anything on wire install/routing on the amp rack? Thanks.


Not really, but I could make a quick video. 

This may help:

Torture Test Review! Lit on fire! Techflex expanded sleeving for car audio wire! - YouTube


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



Black Rain said:


> I'm loving the vids and the education they bring. I'm definitely going to try them to upgrade my system within the year. But I am curious to know what tools are a must have and how to determine which are good ones. For instance, a jigsaw, router, and circular tool for making speaker rings? Also where can I get most of these if they are not available at HD or Lowest?


Porter Cable and Dewalt make pretty good Jig Saws. They've gotten very good reviews. My favorite, however, is Bosch. I have a 1587EVS that I have had for years. Cuts great, easy to find blades anywhere, and enough power that you don't have to force it. Dewalt and Rigid are available at HD, Bosch at Lowes. A circle jig is easy to order from Parts Express. Search for Jasper Jig. I also love my Bosch router (and circular saw, and Cordless Drill and Impact and...)

Jay


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Love the vids and the use of a GoPro. 
Keep it up!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Simply the best damn thread I've ever seen on DIYMA. It's really great to have something like this. Merry Christmas man....you sure deserve everything you asked for this year. Subscribed & even watched the I'm Alive video lol....awesome awesome awesome!!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I'm sure you have had a lot of "industry professional" give you crap about what you're doing but you won't get that here. Don't listen to anyone that's giving crap. They're the ones who want the status quo because they haven't learned or want to learn beyond what you're showing here. Personally I like what you're doing. You're showing people the basics of fabrication and also letting them see just how much work actually goes into a custom install. 

I'll give you a little tip. On sanding bondo wait for it to set up just a bit to where it's starting to soldify (the timing of this takes some practice). Then start sanding with 36-40 grit paper. The paper will get clogged so have a couple of pieces ready or a wire brush to clean out the paper. It'll cut through the bondo a lot faster and cut you're sanding time in half. This will also allow you to get any profile you want on the panel easier. I use this as a first step to sanding panels. After this step I go in for the finish coat of bondo and finish sanding.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

^ Yep.

I've found it seems to work better with various yellow/gold fillers than basic Bondo. As soon as it starts to set up and is just past tacky, this tip saves an AMAZING amount of time.

I like it too...because once people see the amount of "specialty" tools and equipment that are in use, the various materials and work, they kind of realize it isn't easy. Then they are less likely to be like "So why is it so expensive?!"

Jay


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



takeabao said:


> Love the vids and the use of a GoPro.
> Keep it up!


Thanks!



rockytophigh said:


> Simply the best damn thread I've ever seen on DIYMA. It's really great to have something like this. Merry Christmas man....you sure deserve everything you asked for this year. Subscribed & even watched the I'm Alive video lol....awesome awesome awesome!!


Thank you so much, means a lot to me. I have no idea why but this is seriously the only site that people even comment in my build thread. The other sites I post to have very few people commenting, but then I open a thread with a ton of particle board pics, jigsawed circles, and 15 10" subs, and its all the rage. 



Octave said:


> I'm sure you have had a lot of "industry professional" give you crap about what you're doing but you won't get that here. Don't listen to anyone that's giving crap. They're the ones who want the status quo because they haven't learned or want to learn beyond what you're showing here. Personally I like what you're doing. You're showing people the basics of fabrication and also letting them see just how much work actually goes into a custom install.
> 
> I'll give you a little tip. On sanding bondo wait for it to set up just a bit to where it's starting to soldify (the timing of this takes some practice). Then start sanding with 36-40 grit paper. The paper will get clogged so have a couple of pieces ready or a wire brush to clean out the paper. It'll cut through the bondo a lot faster and cut you're sanding time in half. This will also allow you to get any profile you want on the panel easier. I use this as a first step to sanding panels. After this step I go in for the finish coat of bondo and finish sanding.


Green stage FTW! I thought I mentioned it in the video, maybe I didn't elaborate enough, but yes this def cuts down on sanding time x1,000,000.




JayinMI said:


> ^ Yep.
> 
> I've found it seems to work better with various yellow/gold fillers than basic Bondo. As soon as it starts to set up and is just past tacky, this tip saves an AMAZING amount of time.
> 
> ...


Yes, people need to understand how much effort it takes, but at the same time, if you do things right, you can save a ton of effort over using poor technique, an example being knowing how to use body filler correctly. The main tips being, stay away from bondo brand, and utlilize something that allows you to effectively green stage. 


Anyways, stay tuned, starting to wrap my panels.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I've used Dynatron DeLite filler which (as I understand it) is made by the same company as Bondo (or something like that.) It works well, nearly as well as Rage Gold, but you can get it in quarts at AutoZone for small jobs.
Bing has recommended Kromate Lite from Summit racing, also, and it's only like $18/gal.

Jay


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

So, I haven't posted in a little bit due to the Holidays and traveling. But I'm back and ready to get down to business. Been learning Adobe Premiere so expect my videos to become better, also ordered a wireless mic, so I cant wait to improve the sound quality in my videos! Anyhow heres a quick update:

I ran the power wires, signal wires, and the speaker wire. I am bypassing everything factory. I color coded everything with the techflex. I must say I love working with this stuff. Really cleans up an install in my opinion. Obviously its more of a "looks" thing that can't even be seen, but I like how clean it makes the install.

Running the wiring:










Power wire bundled:










Signal and Speaker wiring, I tied em down, but after I took this picture (Also the previous owner must have put that sound deadening there! Kinda funny!):










More bundles:










My lady insisted on taking the pics, I like this one!










Let me know what you think, happy new years!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Love the post man. Great detail on everything, I'm subscribed. I plan on using these techniques on my Sorento build or cleanup. Can you explain to me what you mean by bypassing everything factory? Also, I've heard of people using Techflex, but how you use it and can you buy it at HD or Lowes?


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



Black Rain said:


> Love the post man. Great detail on everything, I'm subscribed. I plan on using these techniques on my Sorento build or cleanup. Can you explain to me what you mean by bypassing everything factory? Also, I've heard of people using Techflex, but how you use it and can you buy it at HD or Lowes?


I mean not using any factory wiring for the speakers. Everything is ran from a 4 channel amp.

I made a video about the techflex awhile ago:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNKrNuZp84c

I get mine from parts-express .


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

wow. just amazing! keep it up


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Here is the latest! As you can see I know have my panel wrapped with vinyl and the insert wrapped with suede! In this video I will show the technique I use to achieve this. You have to check it out and let me know what you think! 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt3aPGa9fb4


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Looks Great man! very clean.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



mklett33 said:


> I mean not using any factory wiring for the speakers. Everything is ran from a 4 channel amp.
> 
> I made a video about the techflex awhile ago:
> 
> ...


You can also get it on Ebay from a user named FurryLetters. His price is less than Parts Express. And he has a better selection. Fast shipping too.

Brock -- I use a cheap Wagner heat gun and I've never melted any Techflex.

Jay


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Small critique on the wrapping. You should also spray adhesive on the back of the panel. It really helps with wrapping around to the back side. You can staple afterwards for an extra secure wrapping. Also using a heat gun and heating the vinyl will allow it to stretch easier into and around corners. Using this method I don't need to cut fingers into the vinyl on outside curves. I just heat and stretch. Makes for cleaner corners.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



simplicityinsound said:


> I think once you are done, make a singular thread with all the videos and we will sticky it in the tutorial section.
> 
> a lot of great info here and i watched all of them and it was very cool to see what things we do similarly, and what we do different
> 
> ...


Suggest we put a sticky on it right now before this thread goes unnoticed... 

Kelvin


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



Octave said:


> Small critique on the wrapping. You should also spray adhesive on the back of the panel. It really helps with wrapping around to the back side. You can staple afterwards for an extra secure wrapping. Also using a heat gun and heating the vinyl will allow it to stretch easier into and around corners. Using this method I don't need to cut fingers into the vinyl on outside curves. I just heat and stretch. Makes for cleaner corners.


This panel was simple enough I didnt have to heat anything. Good tip though on the spraying the back side, thanks!



subwoofery said:


> Suggest we put a sticky on it right now before this thread goes unnoticed...
> 
> Kelvin


I will make a thread much more sticky worthy once I am done with the build, I have been typing everything, just need to throw it all together. Thanks though!



bkjay said:


> Looks Great man! very clean.


 Thank you!


Thanks for the comments guys, as usual this is the only place people have actually commented on my build, the other three sites I post on no one has said anything. Not like its a huge deal, I just like to see what people say you know?


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

So I have been testing sub forward and sub rear. With forward I definitely get more bottom end output, facing rearward I get more output in general. Still need to completely decide


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Love the VIDS


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



Octave said:


> I'm sure you have had a lot of "industry professional" give you crap about what you're doing but you won't get that here. Don't listen to anyone that's giving crap. They're the ones who want the status quo because they haven't learned or want to learn beyond what you're showing here. Personally I like what you're doing. You're showing people the basics of fabrication and also letting them see just how much work actually goes into a custom install.
> 
> I'll give you a little tip. On sanding bondo wait for it to set up just a bit to where it's starting to soldify (the timing of this takes some practice). Then start sanding with 36-40 grit paper. The paper will get clogged so have a couple of pieces ready or a wire brush to clean out the paper. It'll cut through the bondo a lot faster and cut you're sanding time in half. This will also allow you to get any profile you want on the panel easier. I use this as a first step to sanding panels. After this step I go in for the finish coat of bondo and finish sanding.



I use a cheese grater file. Yeah it's a little less "finished" that the sandpaper but it's absolutely devours semi-set filler. Then hit it with an air grinder with 3M pads.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



quality_sound said:


> I use a cheese grater file. Yeah it's a little less "finished" that the sandpaper but it's absolutely devours semi-set filler. Then hit it with an air grinder with 3M pads.


Great minds think alike. I use a cheese grater when I'm building up the bondo to create a certain shape then hit it with 40 grit sandpaper after the bondo sets up.


----------



## Cray-z-horse (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Awesome Video Build! Very informative and a knowledge builder. With every vid i watch and walk away with a little useful tip or trick. Thank you for sharing! Listen til it HZ!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Thanks for the comments guys, hoping to get the amp rack complete this weekend.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Got the main piece wrapped in vinyl, its glossy looking because I put on Armor-All.

Stay tuned for the video showing how to do this!


----------



## Jfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Lookin killer. Love the vids, lots of good tips. Hoping to do a killer install in my car.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks great videos and very useful tips! This really helps with some knowledge gaps I had with using my router table.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Your install techniques are awesome man. Keep it coming, these are one of the best video builds I've ever watched that was so informative as to how to build it right.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



Black Rain said:


> Your install techniques are awesome man. Keep it coming, these are one of the best video builds I've ever watched that was so informative as to how to build it right.


Thanks man, I hope your learning a thing or two, put it to good use!



oilman said:


> Thanks great videos and very useful tips! This really helps with some knowledge gaps I had with using my router table.


Good man, I love routers, has to be one of the best tools that you can use to step things up! 



Jfreak said:


> Lookin killer. Love the vids, lots of good tips. Hoping to do a killer install in my car.


I hope so too! Make sure you let me know once you start!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

So here is the video guys, within it you will learn how I wrap a complex panel with vinyl. This includes heat shrinking, what glue to use, how to get rid of wrinkles, etc. If you have any questions let me know!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cFdPBpa3Xk


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

What do you guys think of the latest video?


----------



## Jfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



mklett33 said:


> What do you guys think of the latest video?


Cool vid. I'm a little standoffish about the red vinyl, can't wait to see how it all ties together.


----------



## potatoe619 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Awesome work


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



Jfreak said:


> Cool vid. I'm a little standoffish about the red vinyl, can't wait to see how it all ties together.


It will be used elsewhere.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



potatoe619 said:


> Awesome work


Thanks spud.


----------



## Cray-z-horse (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Amazing! Very cool Video Thread Build. Thank you for Sharing your Knowledge, Experience and most of all the do's and don'ts and helpful Tips. You the Man!!!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



Cray-z-horse said:


> Amazing! Very cool Video Thread Build. Thank you for Sharing your Knowledge, Experience and most of all the do's and don'ts and helpful Tips. You the Man!!!


No problem, glad you enjoy, please be sure to pm me if you use these tips and let me know how things went for you!

A little break from my build, but we all need to kick back and laugh every once in awhile! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEHGaAhB_9g


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Thanks for taking the time to make and post your vids. Using your techniques right now on a little build for myself.


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Thank you for the videos, i have learned a lot from them. Build is coming along very well, i look forward to more progress and videos! 

Sub'd!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



crnacnac said:


> Thanks for taking the time to make and post your vids. Using your techniques right now on a little build for myself.


Awesome man! I would LOVE to see pictures, please share with me, even if it is the smallest of things! 



SciPunk said:


> Thank you for the videos, i have learned a lot from them. Build is coming along very well, i look forward to more progress and videos!
> 
> Sub'd!


Thanks for subscribing, I appreciate it!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Just watched EXO's door panel video...
Does anyone else think he sounds like "Dewey Crowe" from Justified?
And, Fleckstone? Really? Now he just needs some tweed...or a time machine to come back to the present from 1990. lol
I'll check out some more of his stuff later, tho.

Jay


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I asked on a video but maybe you'd see it better here, the threaded rivets, will those work in wood and what not? Or will they not hold well in wood?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Rivnuts are meant for metal. The compress and the wood would have to be very thing. Try going to Home Depot or Lowes and look for threaded inserts. Or check Mcmaster-Carr...they have a wider selection. 

Jay


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Yeah I've used threaded inserts, the rivnuts just look easier haha.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



Hdale85 said:


> Yeah I've used threaded inserts, the rivnuts just look easier haha.


I would use t nuts for wood. These rivets are only for metal.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I hate t-nuts. Prefer threaded inserts over those.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



Hdale85 said:


> I hate t-nuts. Prefer threaded inserts over those.


Why?


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

They don't always bite well, and I've used them in home speaker builds before and upon loosening them sometimes they pop out of the wood and I"m left with a spinning screw. Threaded inserts work quite good though, why are you against those?


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



Hdale85 said:


> They don't always bite well, and I've used them in home speaker builds before and upon loosening them sometimes they pop out of the wood and I"m left with a spinning screw. Threaded inserts work quite good though, why are you against those?


I'm not, I was just curious why you favored one over the other.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Man I seriously cannot wait for it to warm up here so I can get back in the garage, an update for those of you who enjoy my youtube videos, in the downtime I have been learning some of the Adobe Product sweet, I have also invested in green screen equipment, and new microphones, the next videos are going to have a big step up in quality!


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Its just snow dude.....


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

It's probably the below 32 temps keeping work from progressing. lol
Besides now he has new video-related stuff to play with. 

Jay


----------



## trotter13 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Nice work mklett33! Just curious how long have u been fabricating? Did u have any experience with wood or glassing before taking on your first build? How did your first build turn out?
Thanx Tom


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



JayinMI said:


> It's probably the below 32 temps keeping work from progressing. lol
> Besides now he has new video-related stuff to play with.
> 
> Jay


Yeah I dont get too stoked when its cold....lol I just had to poke at him a little


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Yeah. At least he has a garage to work out of. I was doing fiberglass in my driveway in 35* weather. Uphill. Both ways. lol.

Jay


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I here ya there.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Yeah I wish I had a garage....got work I need to do on both cars but it's been raining or snowing every day for the past several months it seems lol.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



trotter13 said:


> Nice work mklett33! Just curious how long have u been fabricating? Did u have any experience with wood or glassing before taking on your first build? How did your first build turn out?
> Thanx Tom


I started in high school so around 8 years? I plan on doing some "ThrowBack" videos and sharing some of my first installs, lessons learned, things like that. 



Hdale85 said:


> Yeah I wish I had a garage....got work I need to do on both cars but it's been raining or snowing every day for the past several months it seems lol.


Yeah, the temps have been pretty low, luckily it was warm enough over the weekend that I decided to make a video, but like Jay said it takes a little more work to haul all the video stuff into the garage, and once I do it sucks when the camera lens fogs, things like that. Eventually I will have a heated shop, but for now, I make due, once it warms up its not a big deal at all.

Here is the latest. Since a lot of you have kind of followed the progress of this build I am curious what you think of my latest editing skills. I am only beginning to use Premiere and am curious what you guys think so far. My audio in my videos really sucked before, what do you guys think of the latest?

This video shows my wiring is complete to the amps. I just need to determine the final location for all the distro blocks once it is integrated into one of the beauty panels, that is why I left some extra. 

Here is the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmPzhM0rgVE


----------



## SViglienzone4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I've learned a good amount from your videos, editing is good as far as I can tell nothing that is blatantly distracting or anything audio and video is clear. Your easy to follow. Keep up the good work, hopefully it is helping other beginners in car audio like myself.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



SViglienzone4 said:


> I've learned a good amount from your videos, editing is good as far as I can tell nothing that is blatantly distracting or anything audio and video is clear. Your easy to follow. Keep up the good work, hopefully it is helping other beginners in car audio like myself.


Thanks man, Im glad I have helped you. Its starting to become apparent that people are putting some of my videos to good use. Ill comment in a thread where I see a guy has made a kerfed box and he will say, "Hey I learned it from your videos!" Pretty cool feeling. There's still a few guys who will always have negative stuff to say, but when I look at their other posts, that's all they do is post negative garbage never really contributing to the community. Learned to forget about em.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Been awhile since I updated my build log. Basically every step of my build is outlines in my videos. A brief description is above each video.

How to make a sub box with a circular saw instead of a table saw:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psuYEoYLwPY

How to cut a perfect circle for the subwoofer hole:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tczcH2WYnK0

How to Add T Nuts to secure your speakers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq_-Lx6YnQs

How to make the box unique: *This video is a MUST SEE*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbP-H3hh5XA


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Could have used these videos a few years ago.  Keep it up.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Well the build is pretty much done!

I would love to know what you think! Thanks for taking the time to watch! 

(Click the picture for the video)



~Mark


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Are you going to hide/color the screws on the sub?


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*



kelrog said:


> Are you going to hide/color the screws on the sub?


Hide, I am making a trim ring that press fits over the outer part of the sub, it will be wrapped in suede to keep the black vinyl, red vinyl, black suede pattern that is seen on the amp rack.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

I was nominated for System of the Month on another Forum so I took some finalized pictures. I thought you guys would like seeing them as well, let me know what you think!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Video Build Log - Fi BL - Rockford Fosgate - Focal - KnuKonceptz - Tips & Tricks!*

Nice job Mark.

Jon Polo


----------

